# getting back into it



## rls (May 25, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I'm new here. I used to do alot of models when I was younger, around 12, 13 somewhere in that area age wise. I loved it. I did alot of armor, aircraft and ships...mostly WWII stuff (I love WWII). As I got older I kinda got away from it. I'm 41 now and have been thinking about getting back into it again. Boy, how things have changed since I was a kid, especially prices(!!!). I had 3 Tamiya U.S. 2 1/2 ton 6x6 cargo truck "red ball express" kits given to me the other day. Like I said, I'm wanting to get back into it and went to WM to get some glue, check on a paint sprayer and just other misc. stuff. The WM here doesn't carry models anymore and hasn't in about a year. No other place here in town carries anything to do with modeling either. The closest place is about 30 miles away. Anyways back to the point, I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a decent but cheap paint sprayer and any other tips that I could get for just getting basically started in the hobby again. I'm also wondering about painting tips...base coats, weathering, you know, that kind of stuff. Any help at all will be much appreciated!!! The 3 kits are sitting there and I'm VERY ANXIOUS to get started again!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, as to supplies, my favorite online ordering place is www.squadron.com
You kind of have to know what you're looking for on the site and use the search function. But if you request a catalog from them, everything'll be right there. But there are tons of other places to order from.

Pick up the lates FineScale Modeler magazine at the newsstand and check out their advertisers. Come to think of it, go to their website and join their forums! plenty of folks there will be glad to help you out:
www.finescale.com

A good airbrush to get started with would be one of the Testors Aztec models.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Since WM dumped their model products over the past year don't worry, you can get anything you need or want off the web. Get ready and welcome back to modeling. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Here are a couple articles I saved a while back:

Wash Techniques

Effective Pigments

I have more, but these should get you going.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

your local michaels does have a limited supply of models but cars and planes a plenty


----------



## rls (May 25, 2008)

Actually, I found a site online that I've just received some stuff through and that I actually like. It's hobbylinc.com. Funny you should mention michaels...I was there today and was looking at some stuff. I actually found a lot more stuff at hobby lobby today. My first attempt after 20+ years is almost finished. I'll post a picture of it when it's done. It actually turned out better than I thought it would. This is a great site and everyone on here is so friendly and helpful. Thanks for all your help and I'm looking forward to being a little more active on here.


----------



## rls (May 25, 2008)

Finally got them done!! I had 2 of them given to me. I can't believe the difference in colors. The darker one is with Tamiya vert olive and the lighter one is in Model Master olive drab. They turned out better than I thought they would since I haven't done any models in so many years. Please be gentle with me...just kidding!!


----------

